# Veeeery dangerous place....



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Open this link with caution.








Anyone have 5 grand I could borrow????
http://www.urquattroshop.de/index.php?page=SN_Home


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: Veeeery dangerous place.... (Sepp)*

I wish we could find good quality body parts like that here in the states.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Veeeery dangerous place.... (radgti8v)*

Hmm, maybe I should turn my car into a Gr4 replica? Only 3.819 Euro....


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

Has anyone purchased from the guys?
general opinions or experiences?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (gambit420s)*

I've neither ordered anything, or heard anything good/bad/ugly yet...


----------

